# not sure what !



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i just bought this p from a lfs and they had him labeled as a xxl piranha , he seemed to be black with a very glittery look to his body, i thought maybe it was a black diamond rhom , but when i got him home he changed color , he looks similer to a red belly p , but theres a small differance, he has no black on his tail fin , much like the reds have on the edge of there tail fin, and he does not have any red belly markings, i put him in with the reds and they seem to be doing fine, but im not for sure what breed he could be ,only red markings are the lower fins ! and if this helps he has a light reflection of purple to his upper body! please if any of you could give me an idea , of what breed he or she is ,i would greatly appreciate it! i know a pic would help but i dont have a cam yet!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sounds to me to be just a real dark Red...One of my larger reds is pretty much black also. They look real sharp when they get dark.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah , but he doesnt have a red betty, only red lower fins , and no other markings on face or body ecept the very glittery body with a light purplish tent to his upper body!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

and he does not have any black on tail fin1


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

post a pic


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i do have a cam but the cord is not long enough , i need to get an exstension co, that it can actually reach the processor inlet ,but as soon as i do , i will post, togive everyone a better idea. thx


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

did you look through the gallery to see if it resembles any one?
would hate to think that you got a p that's a serra.
also what did you pay? that might give us an idea


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ostpic:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> ostpic:


 he dosent have a camera yet..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

vlahos said:


> did you look through the gallery to see if it resembles any one?


 Good advice. I'm willing to bet this is an older redbelly.

Moved to piranha species ID


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some pics could help...







!


----------

